# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.43.0 Daily Update. SAMSUNG, ZTE

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.43.0 Daily Update. 
Added
 - support Samsung SGH-U700 (Read/Write). 
 - support ZTE MF627  (Read/Write/EasyRepair) 
 - support ZTE C330 CDMA (Read/Write)*

----------

